# Must be bean weather



## smokeymondays (Oct 6, 2015)

I use tinned haricot beans to get around the soaking time.  It allows you to really change the flavor profile without the whatever sauce the baked beans come in. Even though they are both tomato based they do come out quite different.  

Funny enough this is the one thing I user the British bacon for as it is thick enough to keep a good shape and texture - I would rather my precious Oscar Mayer go directly to me.  

I saute some green peppers, red chilies, and onions in bacon fat, cut up some pineapple chunks and make a sauce from ketchup, brown sugar, and depending on what flavor I am going for, a bunch of black pepper, cayenne, maple syrup or chili powder or anything else you want.  The pineapple idea actually came from a post somewhere on this site, and it always goes down well.

3-3 1/2 hours at 225-250 

before













2015-10-05 15.51.06 HDR-2.jpg



__ smokeymondays
__ Oct 5, 2015






after













2015-10-05 18.11.57.jpg



__ smokeymondays
__ Oct 6, 2015


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 7, 2015)

Hello.  OK.  The beans look GREAT! That out of the way.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   NOW!  To this serious stuff!   Where are you getting Oscar Mayer anything????  Please don't tell me you can get salami and maybe even bolonga!  Hot dogs??  Please say no!  We need to trade some internet websites!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokeymondays (Oct 9, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello.  OK.  The beans look GREAT! That out of the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA, Both Sainsbury and Asda carry Oscar Mayer bacon down here...£2.08 per package.  I have not seen any more than that, unfortunately.  And God knows I am not going to touch those canned hotdogs!

Asda

Sainsbury


----------



## kiska95 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey Danny

Both Asda and Sainsbury do Oscar Myer Bacon but for the dogs use OCADO


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 9, 2015)

Ocado??  OK.  will have a look.  Thanks buddy!

Danny


----------



## kiska95 (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi Danny,










[h4]*Oscar Mayer Jumbo Hot Dog* 300g £1.60 at Ocado[/h4]


----------

